# Do you have a secret life?



## brotagonist

Do you have a hidden or secret life that you don't want others to know about?


----------



## trazom

If I told you, it wouldn't be a secret. So my answer is "maybe."


----------



## Pugg

brotagonist said:


> Do you have a hidden or secret life that you don't want others to know about?


Now that would be no secret any more :lol:


----------



## Guest

Er...no...


----------



## Kivimees

Yes, I do. It's even less interesting than my non-secret life, which is why I don't want anyone to know about it.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade

I have several... but then again I was always a private sorta guy, even as a kid - serves ya well too, when you're up to no good.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

....................

(Yes.)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Tell us, brotagonist, do _you_ have a secret life you want to talk about?


----------



## Ingélou

All my life I have talked too much, so it's very hard for me to have a secret life - but not impossible!


----------



## TxllxT

My secret life is so much hidden, even for me: in the silence in-between spoken words...


----------



## hpowders

If I did, why would I reveal it here? Then it wouldn't be a secret anymore.


----------



## Blancrocher

I wouldn't like people to know how much time I spent on TC, now that you mention it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

There's a lot of things about me you don't know anything about. Things you wouldn't understand. Things you couldn't understand. Things you shouldn't understand.

Wait, that's Pee Wee Herman. Never mind.


----------



## elgar's ghost

No, unless anyone is going to falsely out me as a closet Aston Villa or Wolverhampton Wanderers supporter.


----------



## Pugg

elgars ghost said:


> No, unless anyone is going to falsely out me as a closet Aston Villa or Wolverhampton Wanderers supporter.


What's wrong with being a Villa supporter?
Oops , on off my secrets just came out


----------



## Kieran

Take my glasses off and I'm a ringer for Christopher Reeve...


----------



## brotagonist

No secret life. I'm on line too much  I was thinking, though, that we all likely have secret lives, if we were to think about it. What came to mind for me is that living and growing up in an Anglophone region, but having another culture, kind of makes me an invisible minority, one unseeable to others. Könnt ihr das verstehen?


----------



## Cosmos

Everyone has some secret they don't want others to know. 

The beauty of being a free individual


----------



## SixFootScowl

My secret life is how others view me. It is largely a secret to me because they generally don't tell me what they think.:lol:


----------



## brotagonist

Dr Johnson said:


> Tell us, brotagonist, do _you_ have a secret life you want to talk about?


I sense you've got some thing to say? Come out with it! We won't tell, Doc.


----------



## Wood

Kieran said:


> Take my glasses off and I'm a ringer for Christopher Reeve...


Strange. I used to be a dead ringer for Reeve too. We must look like each other!


----------



## Dr Johnson

I think _you_ have something to say, brotagonist.

Often, when people start a conversation (or, as it is in this case, a thread on a forum) with a title like this, it is because they want to talk about the topic.

Come on, don't be coy! We shall not be judgemental.

:lol:


----------



## brotagonist

Your evasiveness shows that you are hiding something. Come on out!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Come on, man. Out with it! We are agog.


----------



## Guest

Pray tell who is a gog?


----------



## brotagonist

Dr Johnson said:


> Come on, man. Out with it! We are agog.


Yours is a common ploy. We are not fooled. Come out with it, instead of diverting


----------



## Dr Johnson

Yours is the ploy, sir. By repeating it you draw more attention to yourself. 

Come now. Put up or etc.

:lol:


----------



## brotagonist

You don't have me fooled. I read your colours. Come out with it, bud.


----------



## Dr Johnson

You are obviously determined to have the last word. I shall withdraw from this lest we weary the others with this pantomimesque exchange.


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^ All this argy-bargy leads me to think that *the Big Red Secret* is that neither of you has *anything* to hide. 
Disappointing!


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> All my life I have talked too much, so it's very hard for me to have a secret life - but not
> 
> impossible!


You know what they say, "the more they talk the more they may have something to hide!" :lol:


----------



## Guest

brotagonist said:


> No secret life. I'm on line too much  I was thinking, though, that we all likely have secret lives, if we were to think about it. What came to mind for me is that living and growing up in an Anglophone region, but having another culture, kind of makes me an invisible minority, one unseeable to others. Könnt ihr das verstehen?


Anyone has to be in one way or another a"mr jekyll and mr hyde ?'


----------



## clavichorder

I have a very active imagination. But I also find it hard to keep my own secrets, as they weigh heavily on me at times. There are somethings I have done that I am not proud of, but even these things I have told people, sometimes a bit recklessly.


----------



## Ilarion

My wife knows my secret life: I moonlight as a contrabass trombone player...:lol:


----------



## clavichorder

Secretly I be hustlin' all up in this hood. It's my gift in life, yo.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

brotagonist said:


> No secret life. I'm on line too much  I was thinking, though, that we all likely have secret lives, if we were to think about it. What came to mind for me is that living and growing up in an Anglophone region, *but having another culture, kind of makes me an invisible minority, one unseeable to others. Könnt ihr das verstehen?*


Ich kann es sehr wohl verstehen. Und auch nachvollziehen.

But which exactly other culture I relate myself to - that is not anywhere near a secret. Anyone who knows me longer than five minutes, already knows that


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well isn't this forum like a secret life? Hardly anyone in my real life know about my internet doings here, or on YouTube, or even anonymously on Facebook. I have a Facebook page with over 1000 likes that I maintain regularly. What's the page? THAT'S the secret.  I also have like 5 other Facebook pages of lesser numbers, about 100-150 each.


----------



## TxllxT

Ilarion said:


> My wife knows my secret life: I moonlight as a contrabass trombone player...:lol:


Tomorrow is Valentine's day, so you'll be serenading?


----------



## Stavrogin

I think that with a few exceptions everyone's real life is a total secret for other TC posters. 
We could call this the Mahlerian paradigm.


----------



## clavichorder

traverso said:


> You know what they say, "the more they talk the more they may have something to hide!" :lol:


By that logic, I think I talk so much that I hide my secrets from myself.


----------



## Xaltotun

I hide a huge part of my thinking, because I don't want to upset people. I have some rather unorthodox views on philosophy, ethics, politics, culture and religion, and I've realized it's just better to shut up about some things. I don't even share those things on an anonymous Internet forum. But I do continue having lively conversations with myself on all these important things!


----------



## Barbebleu

Secrets and secret lives are difficult things to keep secret. As it is written, three people can keep a secret, but only if two of them are dead!


----------



## Ilarion

TxllxT said:


> Tomorrow is Valentine's day, so you'll be serenading?


And mine is half the size of the monster that is pictured.


----------



## Badinerie

It would be nice to have a life!


----------



## mstar

Stavrogin said:


> I think that with a few exceptions everyone's real life is a total secret for other TC posters.
> We could call this the Mahlerian paradigm.


I find that I just think of Mahlerian as Mahler.


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann

No I don't have a secret life. My wife and friends know pretty well everything about me. But online there are things I prefer not to reveal everywhere. On this forum, for instance, I find it expedient not to say too much about my political sympathies. Even if I allowed myself to be involved in one thread in the political subforum. In retrospect, I regret even that.


----------



## hpowders

The proof I have a secret life:

Unlike Beethoven, when I go for my morning constitutional, nobody recognizes me....

....of course, at 5:45AM, there's nobody around, except the occasional raccoon.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have a secret life right here on TC and nobody outside of TC even wants to know about it. That is why it is secret.


----------



## Totenfeier

Yes -yes, I do have a secret life.

But I don't think I'm supposed to know about it.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

My secret life began when Dr Frankenstein reanimated my piecemeal carcass. After diverse vicissitudes, I was taken in by young Mrs Shelley in return for exclusive rights to my biography. We rubbed along together quite well for a number of years, then Mary set off 'to find myself', as she put it. Thinking I should find a place in the world where none would suspect my origins or seek me out, I succeeded in gaining election to the British Parliament. I have occupied a place on the backbenches since Gladstone's day, attracting no attention. There are few places where a revivified corpse-collage can fade into the background, but that I have most assuredly done.
There. My secret is out. I implore you not to reveal this to the authorities lest I be investigated for back-taxes and, ahem, death duties. In anticipation, I thank you from the bottom of someone else's heart.


----------



## starthrower

My secret is that I have no life! But that will change soon. I'm being pursued by a very determined and intelligent woman, and I am unable to resist her magnetism and charm. And besides, she digs jazz and classical music, is well read, has a master's degree, but tells me she's learning from me. What more could a music loving man want? So if you happen to notice that old StarThrower isn't participating at TC much in the coming months, you'll know why!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

starthrower said:


> My secret is that I have no life! But that will change soon. I'm being pursued by a very determined and intelligent woman, and I am unable to resist her magnetism and charm. And besides, she digs jazz and classical music, is well read, has a master's degree, but tells me she's learing from me. What more could a music loving man want? So if you happen to notice that old StarThrower isn't participating at TC much in the coming months, you'll know why!


If it doesn't work out can i have her number


----------



## Judith

I am on twitter and been tweeting a lot of musicians. Have had tweets and likes back in return. Husband doesn't know half of it!!!! Loving it though!!


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> I am on twitter and been tweeting a lot of musicians. Have had tweets and likes back in return. Husband doesn't know half of it!!!! Loving it though!!


And I am loving your pure enthusiasm. :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> And I am loving your pure enthusiasm. :tiphat:


Yeah and just be careful none of them are names Donald.............


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yeah and just be careful none of them are names Donald.............


We had to suspend that project. :lol:


----------



## znapschatz

Just the opposite. My life has been very public, and with the advent of the internet, I seriously doubt that I have much private life to conceal. Most of what might have been newsworthy happened before the web, but there are enough vestigial odds and ends to provide a dossier, if anyone wanted to assemble one. But I have led a fairly clean personal life, so I don’t fear scandal.


----------



## Jos

^^
Still, that "fairly" makes me somewhat curious, Znapschatz.....


----------



## Jos

For me, I'm glad my first, publicly exposed life is going reasonably well. Mustn't think of a secret one to manage as well.
Now, about that German dominatrix in rubber dirndoll, it is not what it seems, darlings.......


----------



## znapschatz

Jos said:


> ^^
> Still, that "fairly" makes me somewhat curious, Znapschatz.....


Nothing illegal or immoral, although sometimes reprehensible, that I deeply regret. Misteps of my youth, and I will leave it at that.


----------



## znapschatz

Jos said:


> For me, I'm glad my first, publicly exposed life is going reasonably well. Mustn't think of a secret one to manage as well.
> Now, about that German dominatrix in rubber dirndoll, it is not what it seems, darlings.......


It never is. It goes, "Who are you going to believe; me or your lying eyes?"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> We had to suspend that project. :lol:


So that why I can't find the Thread no more no more


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> So that why I can't find the Thread no more no more


Still there, closed, so.......


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Still there, closed, so.......


Did they build a wall around it - quick work hey!


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Yes, I have five lives, two of which are secret and three public. I'm not going to say which life I use to post on TC; that is secret.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I wire tapped my other secret lives, just to keep a check on them.........................


----------



## JamieHoldham

Not to break the jokes and the light heartedness of this thread but I do have a secret life, one where I go do what I have to do, put up with all the effort & condenscending attitudes of the people at my Jobcentre, the physical and mental pain of my severe depression (not just I feel in a bad mood, much more) and act all ok with it every day.

My real life is when I listen to classical music which is the only thing I have to make me feel temporarily better, romantic works especially those by Wagner, where I let my emotions and pain come out and cry and enjoy life doing all I care about - composing and listening to some of the greatest music composed by the greatest genius's of the -19th century and earlier.

One happy thing to share out of this is the great music I come across, the earliest being Wagner's Siegfried Idyll, of which the emotional climax for the entire piece at 17:00 to 18:00 mins was too powerful for me, I couldn't contain the waterfall of tears that ensude afterwards;


----------



## Selby

Do I have a secret life? I'm not really sure; depends on whether my inference of what you mean by_ secret _is accurate. Compartmentalized life? Absolutely. I very much so enjoy my anonymity online and attempt to ensure that it does not cross my professional life.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I wire tapped my other secret lives, just to keep a check on them.........................


Or was that wives, I can never remember which ones I did?


----------



## millionrainbows

brotagonist said:


> Do you have a hidden or secret life that you don't want others to know about?


If I did, I wouldn't talk about it here. Then it wouldn't be secret, would it? BTW, all the information gleaned in this thread may be used in a court of law.

Notice that this is one of those threads where you CAN'T edit your answers….

Yes, yes…(sobbing)…I DO! When I was t-t-ten years old I…I…I threw a water balloon at a passing car from behind a fence! Sob...



znapschatz said:


> Just the opposite. My life has been very public, and with the advent of the internet, I seriously doubt that I have much private life to conceal. Most of what might have been newsworthy happened before the web, but there are enough vestigial odds and ends to provide a dossier, if anyone wanted to assemble one. But I have led a fairly clean personal life, so I don't fear scandal.


Yes, I know what you mean. We got away with a lot!!! Ha ha haaa...

Luckily, I did all my really _bad_ stuff before the advent of phone cameras and the internet. There may be a stray video or two, but nothing serious.

Remember, God is always watching you, in the form of other people with cell phone cameras.


----------



## Selby

I look forward to when our presidential candidates will have Facebook accounts that go back to their adolescents. Oh the fun that will be had.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

millionrainbows said:


> Remember, God is always watching you, in the form of other people with cell phone cameras.


The ultimate Peeping Tom


----------



## millionrainbows

Selby said:


> I look forward to when our presidential candidates will have Facebook accounts that go back to their adolescents. Oh the fun that will be had.


I think that by then, everyone will have learned to give other people some slack; or maybe not!


----------



## Jos

JamieHoldham said:


> Not to break the jokes and the light heartedness of this thread but I do have a secret life, one where I go do what I have to do, put up with all the effort & condenscending attitudes of the people at my Jobcentre, the physical and mental pain of my severe depression (not just I feel in a bad mood, much more) and act all ok with it every day.
> 
> My real life is when I listen to classical music which is the only thing I have to make me feel temporarily better, romantic works especially those by Wagner, where I let my emotions and pain come out and cry and enjoy life doing all I care about - composing and listening to some of the greatest music composed by the greatest genius's of the -19th century and earlier.
> 
> One happy thing to share out of this is the great music I come across, the earliest being Wagner's Siegfried Idyll, of which the emotional climax for the entire piece at 17:00 to 18:00 mins was too powerful for me, I couldn't contain the waterfall of tears that ensude afterwards;


Hey Jamie,
as you said, the thread is pretty lighthearted, but your posting is not being ignored.
Music can indeed be a great comfort in dark times.
Hope you're on the upside of things.

Rgrds, Jos


----------



## ArtMusic

My secret life is that I am actually a Sith Lord who listens to 18th century music.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Clear proof that Aliens exist.......... or existed at some point in time


----------



## Capeditiea

:O i happen to be the gnosis goddess of art and creativity... in real life... posing as a hopeless TC composer...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Are you succeeding at this? That is the question............


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Are you succeeding at this? That is the question............


i would like to think so.


----------



## Guest

Do you have a secret wife?


----------



## Merl

dogen said:


> Do you have a secret wife?


I have several secret wives but don't tell Mrs Merl. She just thinks I'm buying packs of raw plugs from B&Q.


----------



## Norman Gunston

I'm really Kid Eager


----------



## Dim7

Secretly outside of TC I'm not actually royalty nor have I ever been stabbed.


----------



## Capeditiea

Dim7 said:


> Secretly outside of TC I'm not actually royalty nor have I ever been stabbed.


i don't believe you... your avatar says differently!


----------



## Strange Magic

My secret life is lived as someone named Walter Mitty. Tell no one.


----------



## Ingélou

Strange Magic said:


> My secret life is lived as someone named Walter Mitty. Tell no one.


Your secret may be that your magic is perfectly ordinary.

(Though all magic is welcome on TC.) :tiphat:


----------



## atsizat

There is one which I told nobody.


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile

I don't have much of a life of any sort, secret or non-secret.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Sort of. I have "secret" beliefs which I hold intellectually and emotionally on some level but which sadly are simply not compatible with being part of today's world and with most people's judgemental close-mindedness, and so I generally keep them to myself.


----------



## julide

yes i'm a cross dresser at night


----------

